# What are these metal things ? PIC !!



## Reddielocks25 (Jul 25, 2006)

I found one of these things while bottle digging a few years ago and i just saw this pic of three of them on the web. What are they ??


----------



## Lynette (Jul 25, 2006)

first thing that popped into my head were old shoe horns.....[8|]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 25, 2006)

I believe they are tent rope tighteners. Kelley 
 P.S.  Happy Birthday!


----------



## towhead (Jul 26, 2006)

I was thinking pot & pan handles....


----------



## Steve in MA (Jul 26, 2006)

Gunsmoke47 is right, they are tent rope fasteners!


----------



## Reddielocks25 (Jul 26, 2006)

oh ! How old do you all think they may be ??


----------



## Steve in MA (Jul 27, 2006)

They could go all the way back to the Civil War (in the pic you posted, the item below the 1st one is a CW era knapsack hook), but can be as new as the 60's I would think, although newer ones would be aluminum if I can recall correctly.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jul 27, 2006)

I dug a couple of these at a Military Fort that was in operation in the 1870-1880's. The ones I dug were brass and actually had a Nov. 188? Patent date on them. Hope this helps, Kelley


----------

